# Kadesma



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 28, 2007)

I just talked to Kadesma husband and Kadesma is very sick let all of us say a prayer for her, She is a great lady '


----------



## candelbc (Sep 28, 2007)

I can tell you that she will be in my prayers.. She is a great person....

Thanks for letting us all know...

Kadesma, if you see this, just know that there are a lot of people hoping that you get better soon!

-Brad


----------



## middie (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm one of those people kadesma. Get well soon. I love you and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2007)

Kadesma you had better get better soon. I am sending you all my positive energy!!!


----------



## keltin (Sep 29, 2007)

What the heck???? Kadesma, are you ok? Our thoughts and prayers are with you, and you better be OK, or we’re coming knocking! DW is packing her bags right now!!!!!

Be well, and please come back soon! You are in our prayers!


----------



## corazon (Sep 29, 2007)

Lots of healing hugs and love sent from me and all my boys!
Hope you are better soon!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 29, 2007)

Kadesma, Im here for you.I will help in any way you need.Stay strong.JP


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 29, 2007)

I pray that we'll soon be hearing that all is well with Kadesma.


----------



## redkitty (Sep 29, 2007)

Kadesma, my good energy & thoughts are with you.  
Hope you are back soon, you will be missed.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 29, 2007)

Prayers have been sent, wishing a fast recovery - take care hon.  We are all here for our special lady .  You are loved !!
                            Babs   


Thanks Dave, for letting us know !  Please keep us updated !


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 29, 2007)

(((((((((((((((((((((((((Kadesma))))))))))))))))))))))))

   Prayers and warm wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## licia (Sep 29, 2007)

CJ, you are in my prayers and I hope to hear you are much better very soon.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 29, 2007)

Kads, Sofie and I are sending you tons of love, and as Sofie calls them, "Big Squeezie Hugs."  Get healthy soon--we miss you and love you!


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I just sent CJ a PM before I read this.  Thanks, Dave, for letting us know, please keep us posted.  Lots of prayers going up for her! Get well soon friend!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 29, 2007)

Hope that you will be back to your old self again really soon!  Love and prayers.


----------



## Constance (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm sorry you're not feeling well, CJ. Get better soon!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 29, 2007)

Kadesma, I'm so sorry you are sick and hope you have a speedy recovery. We're all missing you. And thanks to you Dave for letting us know.


----------



## legend_018 (Sep 29, 2007)

I hope you feel better very soon!!!!!!!


----------



## QSis (Sep 29, 2007)

Adding my thoughts and positive energy your way, too, kadesma!

Lee


----------



## *amy* (Sep 29, 2007)

You are in my thoughts. Take care and get well SOON!!!  Big Hugs!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 29, 2007)

cj - I'm sending you all the energy, love, prayers, and hugs I have!  Take care sweetie!  

Lots of love,

Vicky


----------



## Katie H (Sep 29, 2007)

Buck and I send lots of good thoughts and will keep you in our prayers, cj.  Get better real soon.  You're missed already.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Sep 29, 2007)

My goodness Kads...take care of yourself and get well soon!!  

Thank you for letting us know Dave... we probably would have sent  a search party out soon!!


----------



## Dove (Sep 30, 2007)

*This reply is from Kadesma's husband.

She us currenty in an acute care hospital.  She is a
very sick person, and has all of her family worried.
Today (Sat) she had her first kidney dialysis. She has
been heavily sedated (because of anxiety and
agitation) and that makes things very difficult.
We appreciate your's (and others) interest and
prayers.

Thank You, and I will try to keep you posted.  Please
advise others.

Kadesma's husband


*


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 30, 2007)

I have not been able to get online since Friday afternoon so I am just now seeing this news.  I am so sorry to hear about how sick you are cj.  James and I are praying for you.  We love you dearly and pray that you are well very soon.

Barbara


----------



## Lynan (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry to hear Kadesma is ill. I send her my best wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery. 

Lyn


----------



## bullseye (Sep 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this.  My thoughts and prayers are with you, Kadesma.  Get well soon.


----------



## David Cottrell (Sep 30, 2007)

Prayers and hope are following those already sent.


----------



## amber (Sep 30, 2007)

All my best to you Kadesma.  I hope for a speedy and pain-free recovery for you.  Hope to see you back here very soon.


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 30, 2007)

Prayers continue CJ. Get well soon. I miss you.


----------



## silentmeow (Sep 30, 2007)

Prayers and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 30, 2007)

I love you C!!!
I miss you!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 30, 2007)

Kadesma please feel better soon!
We all love and miss you!!!! You're needed here.

smiles, T


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my!   That is NOT good news.

Lots of prayers and hugs going out to you, Kadesma.  Come back soon.


----------



## elaine l (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope to hear that you are well soon!  Prayers and good thoughts sent your way.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2007)

CJ, we love you!  Get well and hurry back!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone have an update on Miss CJ..??


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 1, 2007)

Kadesma, come back soon, please?!


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2007)

CJ, I'm so sorry you are not well. Know that you are always in my prayers sweet lady. I know you have a wonderful support system in your family and they will get you through this. Big hugs to everyone.


----------



## amber (Oct 1, 2007)

Wondering the same as uncle bob, any updates from anyone?


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 1, 2007)

I missed this thread, and am so sorry to hear about Kadesma.  Hope she's doing better.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 2, 2007)

CJ

Do get better very soon.

Hugs and Prayers,

J


----------



## licia (Oct 2, 2007)

Hoping for a really good update. CJ, we miss you and are remembering you in our prayers.


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 2, 2007)

Kadesma, just saw the news of your ill health. Please know that all the positive thoughts and hopes go out to you at this time. Wishing you a most speedy recovery!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 2, 2007)

Kadesma, best wishes for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## sattie (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure how I missed this thread.. but wanted to offer my thoughts and prayers to you and wondered if there is any update?


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a believe that one should say a psalmas song #20, for a sick person. I will be saying it and ask all of you to do the same. Also if somebody would please give me her real name and names of her parents, I will say a special prayer.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish we had an update.


----------



## Alix (Oct 3, 2007)

I just heard from her husband, she is still in hospital but they have moved her out of the Intensive Care section. Good news all! Keep those prayers coming.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 3, 2007)

prayers continue on - get well CJ!!!!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 3, 2007)

OMG, I was just thinking of her, and what do I find, this thread!! 

CJ, know that so many people are on your side in spirits, wishing all the best for you.  It is hard to describe what I am feeling now, but let me just say that you are one of the sweetest people I know, and you are so loved!!  We are going to *WILL *you to get better!!
((((big, big hugs)))) and tonz of luvs and positive thoughts getting dished out all the way from Rome!!

Dave, Marge, and Alix, thanks for the heads-up and updates... please anyone who can keep us posted!!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Alix!  That's good news!  

Kades... keep on feeling better.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 3, 2007)

Get well soon Kadesma!


John


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 3, 2007)

That's good news, but not stopping the prayers!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2007)

CJ - good wishes and prayers for a steady recovery.  We're all thinking about you and rooting for you and yes, willing you to get better!  You are sorely missed here my friend and I'm sure you feel the love from all of us!


----------



## corazon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update Alix, glad to know she is out of the icu.

kadesma, you are very missed!  We are all thinking of you.
More healing hugs from myself and my boys.
(((((((((kads))))))))))


----------



## crewsk (Oct 3, 2007)

All my thoughts & prayers to you kadesma!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you for the update Alix!

CJ, I'm glad to hear you are doing better.  We are continuing to pray for you and hope to hear that you are back on your feet and back home with your family very soon.

Barbara


----------



## Dina (Oct 3, 2007)

Prayers are coming your way Kadesma.


----------



## licia (Oct 3, 2007)

So glad to hear of the improvement. Praying for a complete recovery and soon.


----------



## candelbc (Oct 3, 2007)

Next time someone talks to a loved one of hers, could they please ask if there is anything we can do besides keeping her in our thoughts and prayers? 

-Brad


----------



## candelbc (Oct 7, 2007)

Out of curiosity, has anyone heard anything?

-Brad


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Oct 7, 2007)

Tonight at 2040 hrs mountain time I tried to contact the family and did not git a answer to my phone call If I hear anything I will post.  Dave  10-7-07


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 7, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Tonight at 2040 hrs mountain time I tried to contact the family and did not git a answer to my phone call If I hear anything I will post. Dave 10-7-07


 
Thanks Dave!! Do keep us up to date on her progress to wellness!


----------



## VickiQ (Oct 9, 2007)

((((CJ and family))) to all higher powers of love and health please hear all our prayers and keep our "Kadesma" on the positive road to recovery.With great love and energy, Vicki


----------



## Constance (Oct 9, 2007)

She's been constantly in my thoughts and prayers. I'll bet those grandbabies are missing her!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh my, I know what this family here can do when they put their minds to it and It  did it again for me.  I am home and feeling pretty good today. My life has changed very much as I for the time being cannot watch my babies and that deeply hurts. But, I feel that thanks  to the man upstairs and my family and my DC family I've been given the chance to go on and enjoy life with the babies in it, see them grow bigger, have my sunday dinners, maybe not every sunday but we will see..I was very low there  but yet I just could NOT give in, I had to keep fighting, as if something would nudge me when I got low..Now i know it had to be all the prayers, good thoughts and love coming from my dear famikly here at DC..I can never in this lifetime say thank you enough, but I can sure send you all the biggest hugs in the world..Thank you all for helping me through this and what lies ahead..I won't give UP...Life is to good, people just to special..I love you all
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 9, 2007)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Miss CJ}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

That says it all Miss CJ....


However; one more time {{{{{{{{{{{{{[Miss CJ}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## candelbc (Oct 9, 2007)

So glad to have you back with us... I have a feeling if you needed anything, there would be multiple people here on DC that would be happy to help..

-Brad


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow!  Somehow, I missed that you had been ill.  My bad.  But I'm sure glad you're back with us and feeling somewhat better.  You know from my postings with Marge how I feel.  Well, I hope and pray for your complete recovery as well, and the strength to get through whatever comes your way.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## VickiQ (Oct 9, 2007)

(((CJ))) I have not stopped thinking or praying for you since I read about you being ill.There are so many hearts here that you have touched- I can only imagine how many you have touched outside cyberland. You are a true earth angel-one I will forever be grateful knowing and feel blessed to have you touch my life. Am I get getting sappy= probably but, I mean every single word I am typing.I will continue to pray for your strength to return to you a hundred fold with so much love and energy, Vicki


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 9, 2007)

It was so very, very nice to read kadesma's message to us! How wonderful that you are home and on the road to recovery!!!...keep fighting girl, and know you have all of us behind you.....much love to you.....


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 10, 2007)

CJ!  What a relief to finally see a post from you, and know you are well enough to be at home.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 10, 2007)

ChefJune said:


> CJ!  What a relief to finally see a post from you, and know you are well enough to be at home.


Thank you ChefJune,
it's wonderful to just be here, it's quiet and I feel so much better. I'm still running on slow, but it's a lot better than before..I just knew if I could get back here things would turn around.
kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Oct 10, 2007)

Kadesma, I am so happy to 'see' you back. Words fail me, but please know that you are in my heart.  I thought of posting something witty? and clever? like - you'll do anything to get out of cooking, Ha Ha - but, I sincerely hope that you are healing well.  Don't ever lose your passion & spirit - that makes us/you who we are.  Many big hugs.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 10, 2007)

*amy* said:


> Kadesma, I am so happy to 'see' you back. Words fail me, but please know that you are in my heart.  I thought of posting something witty? and clever? like - you'll do anything to get out of cooking, Ha Ha - but, I sincerely hope that you are healing well.  Don't ever lose your passion & spirit - that makes us/you who we are.  Many big hugs.


Thank you Amy,
just saying hi is so nice of you Amy, witty, clever,that you are anyway, I enjoy seeing your posts.I'm happy you thought of me, it makes me smile.
kads


----------

